# Wasn't I too young to be bombed?



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

Only 2 weeks old today, and received a lengendary, and lethal, Shuckins bomb.



I suggest you keep your head down. :boom:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Mike, no one is ever too young or ever safe from bombs on this forum! That's what makes this place fun and welcoming! I see that you've been initiated by Shuckins, so welcome to the club!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice.

Really, there's not much at this site that you can't participate in because of the 90 days business. 

Just a couple of subsections of the forums.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Sorry Mike

Contrary to public opinion, it doesn't matter what you setup.... NO ONE IS SAFE from the bombs, it's not a matter of if...just a matter of WHEN.....


Congrats and enjoy, great hit Shuckins.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice Mike, and way to go shuckins!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Yeah Mike - no one is safe for ANY reason here on Puff. That's an awesome hit by an awesome bomber (Ron). Congrats & enjoy.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

No one is safe from these guys. You should just assume everyone is fair game and has a bullseye on their mailbox. Enjoy those sticks.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

shuckins...sneaky guy he is!


----------



## blainer (Apr 22, 2011)

wow, what a great bunch of guys here, one question thought, what is the plastic tube at the top? Some kind of humidifier?


----------



## AgentJuggernaut (Apr 12, 2011)

So what I'm getting out of all this is that I need a helmet. Splendid. Nice hit though, looks enjoyable.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

blainer said:


> ......... what is the plastic tube at the top? Some kind of humidifier?


That my friend, is a cigar holder/carrier. :nod:

and not just any ol cigar holder :nono:
It adjusts for length, is extremely durable and a treasured souvenir of the Bomb
experience.... for those that survive! :eyebrows: :biggrin:

I am fortunate enough to be able to speak from personal experience,

......................................... *"It's De Bomb!"*

.

.


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Looks like some nice cigars like the last one lol.


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> Nice.
> 
> Really, there's not much at this site that you can't participate in because of the 90 days business.
> 
> Just a couple of subsections of the forums.


80% of my cigar "hobby" revolves around CC.

Anyway, I've been warned not to cause anymore "drama" about my probation period or will be banned.

Doing what I can...threw a giveaway contest, posted tons of pics, and am now part of the bombing community.


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

Man You guys arent kidding when you say you need to keep your head down....


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

.

Congratulations Mike!!!!!! :beerchug:
That is a beautiful Bomb from a wonderful Guy!

Thanks for sharing the joy by posting up the pics.
I hope you thoroughly enjoy them- :wave:

:rockon:

.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

sometimes they just slip out...lol

for someone who posted in this thread:
9405 5036 9930 0078 9335 ??

too late to get prepared,it was sent the same time as mike's:
Expected Delivery Date: April 25, 2011 

lol...


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Awesome Ron as always! Enjoy the smokes!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I have won a contest from the Shuckster and have won a raffle but not an actual "bomb"...and based on the winnings alone, I am FINE with that! LOL Enjoy those smokes and always sleep with one eye open as long as Ron is on loose (we are trying to get him locked up and get the key thrown away).


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> I have won a contest from the Shuckster and have won a raffle but not an actual "bomb"...and based on the winnings alone, I am FINE with that! LOL Enjoy those smokes and always sleep with one eye open as long as Ron is on loose (we are trying to get him locked up and get the key thrown away).


for some reason,that's very interesting to me...

hey zilla! guess what?

grrrrr


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

shuckins said:


> for some reason,that's very interesting to me...
> 
> hey zilla! guess what?
> 
> grrrrr


You just let Zilla sleep damn it...Zilla doesn't need to be woken, he is cranky when he gets woken up. AND all of his paper route money is gone for the week! LOL


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Mike that is awesome and you just nailed by the master bro. Wont be the last time you get one either. lol. That is why this place kicks ass. Every one is generous. Just remeber keep your head tucked between your legs when you pull into your driveway and thats a nice hit Ron.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> You just let Zilla sleep damn it...Zilla doesn't need to be woken, he is cranky when he gets woken up. AND all of his paper route money is gone for the week! LOL


old lady wainwright gave zilla a $5 tip!

9405 5036 9930 0082 0669 00


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

First rule of Puff: Never talk to shuckins or zilla, you will get blown up!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Snap.......another Shuckins bomb.......Time to tell the friends and relatives you love them.....Get all your affairs in order!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Awesome Bomb! This community rocks!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

shuckins said:


> old lady wainwright gave zilla a $5 tip!
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0082 0669 00


Oh s.h.i.t.....maybe I will bomb old lady wainwright so this nonsense can come to an end.


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

@Kipp. I am in the same boat, but I know when to keep my mouth shut! That is why you are the mouth of the ZK's. LOL


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

foster0724 said:


> @Kipp. I am in the same boat, but I know when to keep my mouth shut! That is why you are the mouth of the ZK's. LOL


True that Shane....my dad always has said to me "you just don't know when to keep your mouth shut...do you?" :brick:


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> I have won a contest from the Shuckster and have won a raffle but not an actual "bomb"...and based on the winnings alone, I am FINE with that! LOL Enjoy those smokes and always sleep with one eye open as long as Ron is on loose (we are trying to get him locked up and get the key thrown away).


Uh Oh Kipp, time to order that new mailbox! :loco:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

foster0724 said:


> @Kipp. I am in the same boat, but I know when to keep my mouth shut! That is why you are the mouth of the ZK's. LOL


grrrrr


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

shuckins said:


> grrrrr


Uh oh Shane...LMAO


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

I think we Zilla Killa's need to Insure our mail boxes.........And never keep our mouths shut!:brick:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

Big Bull said:


> I think we Zilla Killa's need to Insure our mail boxes.........And never keep our mouths shut!:brick:


nothing to worry about benn,unless you have your address in your profile,and see that i have visited it...lol


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

shuckins said:


> nothing to worry about benn,unless you have your address in your profile,and see that i have visited it...lol


I don't think that I do.....Or do I.....What's the worst that could happen if I do?.......Na I'm fine.


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Uh oh Shane...LMAO


Don't worry. I'm safe. I am deep in hiding. All orders are sent from remote locations.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

foster0724 said:


> Don't worry. I'm safe. I am deep in hiding. All orders are sent from remote locations.


I dunno...Zilla has a funny way of coming up with information, and god knows he will go hit up Mrs. Wainwright for an advanced 5 spot and they you are in trouble!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Shane....Kipp.....should I be scared.....I think Shuckins found my Addy?

I need to keep remote locations like Shane. :loco:


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

awesome bomb/er too


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

With that Grrrrrrrr he let out, I think he'll be stuck on the pot for awhile. Must have ate a bit too much cheese lately. You know how those rodents like thier cheese.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Anyone that thinks they are safe needs a reality check, if the bigs boys can get hit, and poor Pete out in Hawaii, even someone in Canada (sorry can't remember who) got hit.

So the real answer is....

*NO ONE IS SAFE ANYWHERE!!!*


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Big Bull said:


> Shane....Kipp.....should I be scared.....I think Shuckins found my Addy?
> 
> I need to keep remote locations like Shane. :loco:


You should be scared if Shuckins found your address, you should be terrified if he gave it to Zilla.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Dam you Craig.....let me have my delusions


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> you should be scared if shuckins found your address, you should be terrified if he gave it to zilla.


.

Nooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Big Bull said:


> Dam you Craig.....let me have my delusions


LMAO.. No way, you know me, I like to stir the pot and be the biggest pain in the A$$ I can.....


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

WyldKnyght said:


> Anyone that thinks they are safe needs a reality check, if the bigs boys can get hit, and poor Pete out in Hawaii, even someone in Canada (sorry can't remember who) got hit.
> 
> So the real answer is....
> 
> *NO ONE IS SAFE ANYWHERE!!!*


no,you can't hide in canada either...lol


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

shuckins said:


> no,you can't hide in canada either...lol


So far so good, but I don't feel safe anymore, I've stirred to many pots not to be in the thick of it, I'm just hoping I get some ammunition soon so I can strike first LOL LOL.

Problem is my General from W.I.F.E HQ keeps saying no and that we need meat and potatoes on the table...blah I can live on KD and Weiners... LOL


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> So far so good, but I don't feel safe anymore, I've stirred to many pots not to be in the thick of it, I'm just hoping I get some ammunition soon so I can strike first LOL LOL.
> 
> Problem is my General from W.I.F.E HQ keeps saying no and that we need meat and potatoes on the table...blah I can live on KD and Weiners... LOL


You are stirring alot of pots......I'm going to have to get together with Sandeep and see what we can do to you......:loco:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Big Bull said:


> You are stirring alot of pots......I'm going to have to get together with Sandeep and see what we can do to you......:loco:


:tape2: :tape: :tape: :tape:
:tape: :tape: :tape:


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> :tape2: :tape: :tape: :tape:
> :tape: :tape: :tape:


It maybe too late to cover that mouth up......I'll have a chat with Sandz later today and decide on your fate
:canada::brick::u


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Big Bull said:


> It maybe too late to cover that mouth up......I'll have a chat with Sandz later today and decide on your fate
> :canada::brick::u


My wife kept telling someday my mouth was going to cash checks my A$$ couldn't afford LOL LOL


----------

